
Forensic scientist identifies suspicious backdoors running on every iOS device - doctorshady
http://www.zdnet.com/forensic-scientist-identifies-suspicious-back-doors-running-on-every-ios-device-7000031795/
======
snowwrestler
Discussion of the actual findings:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8057470](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8057470)

------
tuxguy
pdf slides :

[http://www.zdziarski.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2014/07/iOS...](http://www.zdziarski.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2014/07/iOS_Backdoors_Attack_Points_Surveillance_Mechanisms.pdf)

